# "How Not To Succeed In Business"...LOL



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Since Wifey is 'on wheels' now...I have turned into "Chief Cook & Bottle Washer". Not complaining, but it takes me about 15 minutes to eat dinner and takes her about two hours to do the same..That little gap is my 'Turning Time'..LOL...

Every evening when I finish up in the workshop I bring in my 'product' for her to admire and it's always the same.."Oooohhh, Jimmy...they are just beautiful..Can I just add a couple more to "My Box" for Christmas presents?"..Whadda ya gonna say???...but, point is, the 'box' is getting full and ya gotta keep in mind that back in the 'Stone Age' when we got married, I had 12 guys standing up for me...Best Man, Groomsmen, Ushers, etc...and at this point I am the only one still ALIVE.. Guess I oughta be thankful (and I am), but I don't believe we still got enough friends still kickin' to use up her 'stash'....:headknock ...pix below is "HER BOX".....

That woman has me grindin' like a mad man just to net myself a few pens to 'peddle' for Christmas change..LOL..

Any help appreciated...that don't involve Lawyers or custody of dog..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You can put me on the "List to stand up for you".


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Alright I can tell by the picture who sent them!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Jim I do like them


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL..can't get away with nuthin' around here... Truth is, my printer was trying to sell me about 3 grand worth of Christmas cards for my customers for my "Real Business"...and he came up with the idea to bribe me with 'em.(actually, he's got a young Chinese gal who does his computer stuff...and she is GOOD ). Told him while he was at it, I had a couple of buddys who might enjoy them.. Dang, I hate it when I put the screws to somebody...but he delivered...

Anyways..it puts a little 'professional' touch to whatever we turn out...

Like it says..."Enjoy"



Bobby said:


> Alright I can tell by the picture who sent them!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Jim I do like them


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mystery solved LOL

I didn't get one...so I did this in 10 seconds


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ha Ha! When I was at Jim's house a couple weeks ago I figured out the mystery then but I wasn't gonna tell! 

Your funny Jim! You know you can always count me in to stand up


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dang Jim....I guess you didn't like my Hot Deals LOL 

I found a bunch of them fancy cards with my name on them in the mailbox....Thanks...they look great


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LOL....we just returned from a two week trip down to Aransas Pass. The wife was going through the knee deep pile of mail and came across a interesting/suspicious evelope that was addressed to me. I think she thought I was ordering something that I should not have been. LOL! Anyway...what a surprise! Mucho Gracias'!! gb


----------

